# Battlefield 4 PS4



## Enots (May 15, 2015)

Looking for a few people to start/join a squad/clan. Anyone that wants ad me Enots116 .


----------



## rkymtnman (May 15, 2015)

Enots said:


> Looking for a few people to start/join a squad/clan. Anyone that wants ad me Enots116 .


how about some advice please? we finally got a HDTV (a bit behind the times I know). should I get Xbox or PS? any pros/cons for each system? i primarily like driving, shooting (sniper especially) games. thanks.


----------



## Enots (May 15, 2015)

We got a ps because that's what the wife wanted. She's more of a gamer than I am. I've always liked the xbox controller but the ps4 controller is bigger than the ps3 controller so I do like that. We've only had the ps4 for about two months now and I don't have any complaints. But I'm not a hardcore gamer. Broke my arm so I'm off work and playing alot more than usual. As far as games, battlefield, you can drive, fly, shoot, and snipe.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 15, 2015)

cool. thanks for the info. does ps4 have motion sensor built in like the kinect on xbox? i'm trying to justify to my wife buying one for our little girl and want a system that has a good mix of games for daddy and her too. she really liked bowling on our friends Wii. 

do you know if you can play online if you only have a slow version of DSL? or will it be too slow of a connection.


----------



## King Arthur (May 15, 2015)

They have a camera thing but it isn't the same as xbox's kinect. But there is a virtual reality headset coming out soon, I believe it is for the ps4 but it might be a standalone.


----------



## King Arthur (May 15, 2015)

Come to think of it there are plenty of games geared towards kid, one is "Little Big Planet" check that one out. It is enough to keep her entertained for days.


----------



## Enots (May 17, 2015)

Ah little big planet yes. Adults and children both can get into that. My wife and I played the first for about five days straight lol.


----------

